# springtail



## uk1966 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi all,
I was wondering what method you use to have your springtail cultures blooming. Also what food do you feed them.

Cheers,
Uk.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is a great thread... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html

Doug's the man!

-Chris


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`ve tried many things over the years and for me anyway nothing get my cultures going better than mushrooms, there is however, a chance for mites usuing shrooms.
Brewers yeast is also good.

John


----------



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

small sterilite box w a few holes, charcoal chunck, mist and brewers yeast. Multiplying like mad. Works well as you can just shake springs off chunks into viv.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

OMG brewers yeast is the bomb. I used to use fish flakes or mushrooms but never saw swarms of springtails. Once I switched to using brewers yeast, the shoeboxes exploded.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Brewers yeast for food is what I have have the greatest success with. I usually culture on charcaol but have had similar success with other methods. Doug's (Pumilo) thread is a great place to start.


----------



## Hibiscusmile (Jul 29, 2008)

I make up a mix of brown rice, brewers yeast, fish food and sprinulla amoung a few other things and mine are exploding, couldn't be any better than that!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I find that I get far better production from baker's yeast and not brewer's yeast... In fact when using brewer's yeast I consistently had poor production... 

I also find that using a calcium containing substrate mixed with the charcoal increases production. 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

Ed,
What is "calcium containing substrate"?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I`ve tried many things over the years and for me anyway nothing get my cultures going better than mushrooms, there is however, a chance for mites usuing shrooms.
> Brewers yeast is also good.
> 
> John


John, I've had similar yet different reults. My springs go nuts reproducing on mushrooms. But every time I feed yeast, I get mites.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Turningdoc said:


> Ed,
> What is "calcium containing substrate"?


There are a variety of different things.. I have good luck using a mixture of turface and charcoal.. and the cultures can be flooded to collect the springtails. 

Ed


----------



## Ilovebugs (Jul 28, 2012)

I have had good success with coconut fiber and a handful or two of charcoal. I feed mine couscous and bakers yeast. Sometimes if I don't have the couscous I use brown rice. They seem to multiply in very good number. Tuberware makes larger sealible container that you can poke with a small needle to help keep the mites out.


----------

